# RSPCA scandal again.



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Scandal of the RSPCA hospital where they kill kittens and pups | Sunday Mirror | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Scandal of the RSPCA hospital where they kill kittens and pups | Sunday Mirror | Find Articles at BNET


If it is to be believed, then they are disgusting hypocrites...

I think I believe it...


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

I reallly realllllly hate saying it, but I believe this article. I've read countless stories about several animal shelters being inhumane and putting animals down for the wrong reasons and through creul and disgusting procedures. 
RSPCA is in that list too now eh?? 

What is this world coming to..


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

:censor: hell.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds about right for the RSPCA, it's not the first time & i'm sure it won't be the last either. They are :censor: hypocrites!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly, I believe it too!

I work at a wildlife sanctuary and when it first started over 17 years ago the RSPCA regularly brought injured wildlife to us to care for. For the last 4 years or so, they haven't brought a single animal to us! So where has all the injured wildlife gone? Put down, because that's their new policy!!! Injured wildlife doesn't survive according to them, so it's euthanased on the spot.

My boss went out to the RSPCA van years ago when the inspector did call to drop an animal off and there were boxes of dead fledglings in the back. When she asked what it was about she was told it was easier to neck them!!!

So, yes I believe it!!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

'what total A:censor:rse holes!!! enough is enough!! when im in my local town now and one of those tin ratterlers come upto me, i think its about time I give them a little education of my own!!:devil:


----------



## C.C. Rider (Nov 19, 2007)

This article is over 10 years old, just thought I would point that out in case anyone thinks this is new evidence of malpractice by the RSPCA.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

thing is, although i dont agree with this...there arnt enough good people out there to save these animals that are suffering. maybe if people looked after their pets properly in the beginning then we wouldnt need animal shelters?
dont get me wrong i would take them all in if i had the space, time and money...but i dont, so it is left up to the rspca and other charities.

personally i think u do get the odd dodgy person at these places, but the one near me seems to always be clean, the dogs always have toys and comfy beds...they go to greater lengthshere than they need to. iv seen worse.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

I was shocked with this article in my local paper last week
Fury after RSPCA puts down 10 German shepherd dogs I was shocked that they use the bullet to put them asleep in this day and age.
They spend millions on advertising every year which should be used on saving these poor animals. I think some will need to be pts but surely alot more can be helped.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

deerhound said:


> I was shocked with this article in my local paper last week
> Fury after RSPCA puts down 10 German shepherd dogs I was shocked that they use the bullet to put them asleep in this day and age.
> They spend millions on advertising every year which should be used on saving these poor animals. I think some will need to be pts but surely alot more can be helped.


it wasnt a bullet...it was a bolt gun, which just paralyses, its not meant to be used on its own, either sposed to be followed up with bleeding out the animal or mangling the brain in some way (but thats illegal now)


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> it wasnt a bullet...it was a bolt gun, which just paralyses, its not meant to be used on its own, either sposed to be followed up with bleeding out the animal or mangling the brain in some way (but thats illegal now)


ah that makes it sound much more humane :whistling2:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

reef said:


> ah that makes it sound much more humane :whistling2:


i no. personally i saw ways around that...not that im overly sure they needed to b killed..but i think the better option maybe would have been tranq THEN euthanise?...maybe its just me that think thats a more 'humane' way of doing it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i 100 % believe all that and have very good reasons to


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rainbowbrite said:


> when im in my local town now and one of those tin ratterlers come upto me, i think its about time I give them a little education of my own!!:devil:


I already do! And if anyone tells me what a great organisation they are - out comes the soapbox and I tell them exactly what I think. Some people are amazed, but those are the "head in the sand we give them loads a dosh cos we think they do a great job people"!!



ChloEllie said:


> it wasnt a bullet...it was a bolt gun, which just paralyses, its not meant to be used on its own, either sposed to be followed up with bleeding out the animal or mangling the brain in some way (but thats illegal now)


My understanding is that the bolt gun stuns and puts a hole in the skull, through which the slaughterman puts a metal rod directly into the brain.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

doesnt surprise me at all, i dont know how they get away with half the staff they do. I would never ever give money to this bunch of money grabbing, useless, cruel :censor::censor: in my life and personally think they should be shut down as a charity.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I really actually need to go and stick my head in the toilet after reading that. Omg.

Marina


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Could I just point out though, at no point has the RSPCA said its a "No Kill" rescue.

Having worked with quite a few rescues I do know the policies of quite a few of them.

I probably know of 2 or 3 "No Kill" rescues in this country. Its usually the smaller ones that stand alone and that are self funded.

So the RSPCA are not alone on this, please dont think they are the only ones that have to distroy animals, because there not. I'm not defending them, just saying it happens more often than most normal people know.

Plus you also need to think what are they meant to do with all of these animals when there arent enough homes and people keep on breeding?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think its the fact that the police officers had offered homes and the pups were put to sleep anyway that people are more horrified at!!

Marina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gary and I were stopped in the street by one of the charity canvassers... I told him that we already give to four different charities and two of those were animal related ones. He then said "Oh yes, I give to the RSPCA". And I flat out told him in no uncertain terms that I will NEVER give to the RSPCA and that they, as a group, are ass holes that don't give a shit about the animals they are supposed to care for.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh!! You sound just like me! :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> Could I just point out though, at no point has the RSPCA said its a "No Kill" rescue.
> 
> Having worked with quite a few rescues I do know the policies of quite a few of them.
> 
> ...


I am more disgusted that they put 10 German Shepard's down using the captive bolt and there excuse is it was used because the dogs were "vicious" anyone who has used or seen a captive bolt been used know how close to the animal they have to get to use it, also these dogs would have had to been on a grasper than if they were this vicious and they wouldn't have been sat still would they, so how did they use the captive bolt properly as for the captive bolt to work poperly the animal has to be still. 

Captive bolt pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I dont like the RSPCA since, they put a friends ferret down as they didnt want to take it back to the shelter as it smelt, even though the owner had rang the RSPCA local branch telling them they had lost a polecat.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

i volunteered at my local centre and was appalled-i saw dogs kicked and abused -heard staff laughing over a frozen guinea -pig -saw a Mother cat kept in the next pen to her unweaned kittens and was told don't give the dogs their toys just put them on the shelf above them as it makes it hard to wash the floor-the staff were mostly untrained and ignorant.
from my work at a vet practice I can tell you they pass the buck all the time -and delay in paying their bills until they are sent threatening letters -they state they don't treat wildlife yet advertise they do on TV
yes there are too many unwanted animals but money that could help them is being wasted and secreted away in Swiss bank accounts -the new head office building a few years ago cost a vast amount of cash yet they claim to have no money to build new centres -they obtain cash as donations by way of deceit as most of the public assume they are helping animals in need not buying a nice new commemorative stone for Head office.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I am more disgusted that they put 10 German Shepard's down using the captive bolt and there excuse is it was used because the dogs were "vicious" anyone who has used or seen a captive bolt been used know how close to the animal they have to get to use it, also these dogs would have had to been on a grasper than if they were this vicious and they wouldn't have been sat still would they, so how did they use the captive bolt properly as for the captive bolt to work poperly the animal has to be still.
> 
> Captive bolt pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I dont like the RSPCA since, they put a friends ferret down as they didnt want to take it back to the shelter as it smelt, even though the owner had rang the RSPCA local branch telling them they had lost a polecat.


I do agree with you. I too was horrified.
But if you think of the other options, they wouldnt of been able to get close enough to inject any of the dogs, the dogs probably in a stressed state would of fought against the drugs and they would of suffered allot.
The captive bolt is used in this country in slaughterhouses every day. So whats good for one isnt good for another?
Plus only a few years ago pounds in Southern Ireland were still using captive bolt guns and gas chambers to distroy unwanted animals.

Although really I cant comment as I didnt see the dogs or what they were like.

The only people who are to blame for those dogs deaths are the owner and his family who must of known about the dogs and there conditions.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> I do agree with you. I too was horrified.
> But if you think of the other options, they wouldnt of been able to get close enough to inject any of the dogs, the dogs probably in a stressed state would of fought against the drugs and they would of suffered allot.
> The captive bolt is used in this country in slaughterhouses every day. So whats good for one isnt good for another?
> Plus only a few years ago pounds in Southern Ireland were still using captive bolt guns and gas chambers to distroy unwanted animals.
> ...


the bolt gun isn't used to kill though just to stun even though it probaly will kill I wonder how the RSPCA then made sure the dogs were dead and the animals the slaughter house use and kept perfectly still i just cant see the dogs keeping that still


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> I am more disgusted that they put 10 German Shepard's down using the captive bolt and there excuse is it was used because the dogs were "vicious" anyone who has used or seen a captive bolt been used know how close to the animal they have to get to use it, also these dogs would have had to been on a grasper than if they were this vicious and they wouldn't have been sat still would they, so how did they use the captive bolt properly as for the captive bolt to work poperly the animal has to be still.
> 
> Captive bolt pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I dont like the RSPCA since, they put a friends ferret down as they didnt want to take it back to the shelter as it smelt, even though the owner had rang the RSPCA local branch telling them they had lost a polecat.


thats what i was talking about. IF the GSH's DID need to be put down then from my understanding, tranq gun THEN euthanise.

if they were that savage there is no way u would get an accurate shot with a bolt gun.

(i grew up next door to a slaughterhouse...when BSE first hit, i saw how hard it was to kill a mad cow)


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> the bolt gun isn't used to kill though just to stun even though it probaly will kill I wonder how the RSPCA then made sure the dogs were dead and the animals the slaughter house use and kept perfectly still i just cant see the dogs keeping that still


yep...not sure how it would have worked on dogs tbh...but as i said earlier it has to be followed through with either bleeding out the animal or mushing...but thats now illegal.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so this isnt a revent article?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I havent supported the RSPCA for many years:censor:

Im glad to say our Sanctuary has a NO KILL Policy


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

C.C. Rider said:


> This article is over 10 years old, just thought I would point that out in case anyone thinks this is new evidence of malpractice by the RSPCA.


 Oh...wants some thing newer then?
No problem.
Fury after RSPCA puts down 10 German shepherd dogs
and how about this.
Took a call last week from an elderly lady in town. Some 'asylum seekers' (her words) had been evicted and left an entire tabby tomcat behind which the lady and her daughter had been feeding as it was crying piteously by their door. However, the cat, although handleable by the adult daughter, would scratch and bite the elderly lady. So she called the RSPCA to ask for help and was told "stop feeding it and it'll eventually go off and hopefully die".
The lady was horrified by the response and phoned me. I spent half an hour offering help and advice and told her about the RSPCA and Sadie, the cat with 4 kittens which I now have. She is willing to sign a statement as is her daughter who heard the response as the phone was on speakerphone and is going to contact the local press. She also plans on telling all her friends and neighbours what she was told to do.
Hopefully, the cat will actually be neutered (I offered to help with that) and if it calms down, the lady will adopt him herself.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oh...wants some thing newer then?
> No problem.
> Fury after RSPCA puts down 10 German shepherd dogs
> and how about this.
> ...


 

When people feed feral kittens that appear in their garden the RSPCA give the advice stop feeding them and they will move elsewhere:bash:
People with stray cats are also told to ignore them and they will go away:bash:
Sick hedgehogs are wild animals and you should leave them alone and let nature take its course, great advice that isnt it:bash:
Im fed up to the back teeth of the advice that the RSPCA hand out:devil:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I' feel I'm losing faith in the human race when it comes to caring for animals although on here we are a caring bunch in london I see poor dogs dragged around being beaten and used as a weapon and status all thin and under fed. 

Poor cats being used as bait yet what do the RSPCA dio nothing yet they are happy to try to pester us as we run a disabled reptile sanctuary not for healthy unwanted pretty pets the type where all the lost causes go the lowest of the low who no one will rehome as some look horrfic for life.

They pester because of a call about reptiles getting lose which sadly were those dumped on my doorstep yet when I mention a neighbour killed a snake he found I get no response.

I think personally its about time they have a watchdog of their own after all who regulates them no one and have they lost the care factor sounds like it to me can't really see the point anymore after.

I worked as a vet nurse for years and although there's lots of lovley caring nurses theres also the few who go bad I've witnessed those which hit cats bash dogs and lose their temper and treat them badly its time for them to get out of that line of work maybe its the same with the RSPCA TIME TO GO me thinks .

Paula


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have found the rspca to be very helpful, and DO collect wildlife.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And where do they take them and what do they do with them?


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> And where do they take them and what do they do with them?


 back to the van to ring their necks


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

joe190 said:


> i have found the rspca to be very helpful, and DO collect wildlife.


Ah. Perfect example of the niavity that probably 80% of the population suffer from. Sad isn't it?

The RSPCA...I can't even talk about them now in a positive way at least. Ever wondered why on their career pages, if you see a vacancy, have you noticed what they want is retail/management experience?? Couldn't care less if you have a degree in animal welfare - it would be useless. If they had some more educated and true animal lovers higher up in the organization, things would be better.

*RSPCA - one of the richest charities in the UK, yet one of the cruelist.*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> back to the van to ring their necks


Got it in one!!!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

mattm said:


> Ah. Perfect example of the niavity that probably 80% of the population suffer from. Sad isn't it?
> 
> The RSPCA...I can't even talk about them now in a positive way at least. Ever wondered why on their career pages, if you see a vacancy, have you noticed what they want is retail/management experience?? Couldn't care less if you have a degree in animal welfare - it would be useless. If they had some more educated and true animal lovers higher up in the organization, things would be better.
> 
> *RSPCA - one of the richest charities in the UK, yet one of the cruelist.*


so true , i remember years ago they did this big campaign saying they was running out of money and urgently needed money or the animals would suffer....Yet that same year they spent over 1 million on their head quarters


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's priorities isn't it? I've always said if I ever came by a large sum of money and didn't need it all I would give the rest away to animal charities, but it would be to the 'small' people, doing it on their own, on a shoestring and showing that the animals' welfare comes first, not the large animal charities that spend more on fancy buildings etc than on the animals the people are giving the money to help.

It's the same with charities like Oxfam where less than 1p of every £1 they are given actually gets to the people they're supposed to be helping.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

The smaller ones are the ones that need help (and im not just saying as i do rescue :lol2 
The one thing that really gets my goat about the rspca is the way they use things in their campaigns they have never done or have any idea about. 
During foot and mouth you may all remember the big campaign saying they was out there helping all those affected my foot and mouth etc 
At the time I worked on a farm and knew alot of people that was affected by foot and mouth, one of them actually asked the rspca for help and was told they couldnt offer any help with regards to foot and mouth as they was too busy with their centres, yet according to their adverts (which probably cost thousands from money that could have gone towards actully caring for animals) they was out their in the thick of it helping. It sickened me to my stomach that would draw in on such a horrific time for so many people just to make money.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Another thing, perhaps not that important, but why "Royal" in the name? We don't have the "Royal" NSPCC, we don't have the "Royal" cancer research...

Don't deserve sucha title.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I would never donate to the RSPCA, their utterly useless! :censor:

I'd rather give money to other animal charities :2thumb:


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

mattm said:


> Another thing, perhaps not that important, but why "Royal" in the name? We don't have the "Royal" NSPCC, we don't have the "Royal" cancer research...
> 
> Don't deserve sucha title.


 
It is because althought they say they receive no goverment funding the palace give them money....this always used to be the case not sure if it still is. 
I have never give the rspca money and if they ask they get told what a utter useless bunch of :censor: they are and why would i give money to a charity that doesnt deserve it


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> *It is because althought they say they receive no goverment funding the palace give them money....this always used to be the case not sure if it still is. *
> I have never give the rspca money and if they ask they get told what a utter useless bunch of :censor: they are and why would i give money to a charity that doesnt deserve it


It's because it was given royal status by Queen Victoria in 1840, the RSPCA's current patron is Queen Liz MkII.


----------

